# How to improve Total Alkalinity?



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

In my newly cycled 60G all chemistry looks good.

0 ammonia
10 Nitrates
0 Nitrites
50 Hardness
50 Total Alkalinity
7.0 pH

Maybe 50 KH is ok but I'd like a little more buffering prior to putting in new Rainbows.

Is total alkalinity disolved carbonate? Maybe a nylon bag with crushed coral?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

You can increase your Alkalinity by adding some cruched coral or seashells to you tank, this will be slow. To do it faster, add a little Sodium Bicarbonate. When you increase Alkalinity you will always increase the ph of your water. The formal chemistry definition of Alkalinity is a measure of the amount of 
CO3-- and HCO3- ions in your sample. In natural water bodies you have high Alkatinities where there is limestone or where there is seawater mixing with fresh.


----------

